# Just for a laugh



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys, how about getting a place for jokes and stuff? Just somewhere we can have few laughs. SOmetimes that's all you need to pick yourself up a bit.:smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice idea *Aceso*. A cold grey morning in my part of the world today. Could use a pick me up. Whadayathink Chris?


----------



## *Aceso* (Oct 25, 2008)

So how about it????


----------

